# Critique APHA colt



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yeah and here are his parents :

Ima Rowdy Robin Breez

Whizdoms Dark Angel


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Just going off the first two pictures: He looks pretty cowhocked in the first, and I cant tell if its just his coloring, but something looks off with his rear legs in the second picture. Now sure how thats going to affect barrel racing. I heard that a *slight* cowhock sometimes can be good for sliders though.

Im sure there are plenty more qualified to judge him besides me though.

Hes certainly cute!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He is cow hocked, I have also heard that was good for sliders, wasn't sure if it would hinder his ability for barrel racing...not like we would be doing it too competitively...he is only 2. Those pictures were taken before his feet were reshaped as well and that has helped a little bit, they were pretty bad. He sure had the best personality, nothing bothers him. The first time I put a saddle on him I was all prepared in the round pen for at least a little crow hopping...but he just stood there like he had been saddled every day of his life. And he still just stands there, not moving a muscle. And just follows everyone around like a puppy dog hoping to get a belly scratch  I love him


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive never heard of wanting cow hocked for horses that are in "sliding events"...sickle hocked yes, cow hocked, im unsure about that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

ahh you are right, it was sickle hocked that I was thinking of, not cow hocked


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

LaPort, I may have misunderstood when I heard that. My mare was cow hocked and I remember asking if it would affect her ability to do reining. I *thought* the person said a slight cowhock wouldnt hurt and can sometimes help them get in the right position to slide. Again, I could have misunderstood what they were saying.


Tim, sounds like you adore your horse, thats all that matters right?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

From some pics on google he would be only slightly cow hocked

Yes, I do adore him, he is such a sweetheart!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I found a picture of him as a baby with his mom!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's no more cow hocked than a horse should be. You want them to toe out slightly in the back so that their legs move correctly. 

If you look at the figure A, it is toed out ever so slightly. Figure E is what true cow hocks look like.










I do agree with Duren, however, that in that second pic, there's something...off...about his hind legs. He has very long cannons and long straight gaskins.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Drafty, would the long cannons and long straight gaskins hinder his riding career later on? I'm trying to learn more about conformation. He isn't going to be competing heavily, but I do want to take him to rodeos when he gets older and some of the reining things going on in my hometown that aren't extremely competitive. I don't like trail riding too much, and am really only comfortable in an arena. I enjoy schooling work. I was thinking of doing something english. I would love to do dressage, not competitively of course, that takes trainers and money, lol. He's just going to be my life partner, we'll do a little bit of everything and then he'll teach my kids to ride


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything long is going to be weaker. It's just a fact of nature. It may not affect his performance and soundness starting out, but if you aren't careful, you can end up with some soundness issues down the road. Knowing that he has long cannons and gaskins can help you keep an eye on his soundness.

I would think that having longer cannons and gaskins would be a detriment for reining because it would be harder for him to get all that length up under him to do sliding stops effectively.

I honestly don't see much dressage suitability in him...at least not for competing. Any horse, regardless of their conformation, can benefit from the basics of dressage training, though.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, I definitely don't plan on competing in reining or dressage. The little reining show in my home town is kind of a joke, just for fun. But every horse benefits from dressage and reining training. Thanks, now I know what to watch out for!


----------



## TheChelseyDee (Sep 24, 2011)

I really hateee to bring up an old thread, I just had to post!
Tim, your boy is a nice little guy.  The pictures are from when he's young, I'm guessing. His back end is soo much higher than his front. He's probably already growing into those legs of his.

I have his older 1/2 brother. Ima Rowdy Robin Breez throws some big, compact foals with some dang good minds on them. Nice to see one of his other foals! (I haven't gotten to see ANY other babies from Rowdy except the ones that were on the ground at the farm, 10 years ago!)


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, at 2 years old and still waiting for the other testicle to drop = it may not, in which case you'll need some surgery to retrieve it. Or you can just blow real hard into his nose :shock: (yeah... no! LOL)


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Old thread, I sold this guy awhile ago. Thanks for the input though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

